# emersed setup questions



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I`d like to grow some crypts and a few other plants emersed. What would be a good growing medium? Soil? I`ve got tons of aged mushroom composte. I was thinking of a tray a few inches deep filled with water, and the potted plants sitting in the water. Would this work? Do I need to circulate the water? Control humidity? Spray the plants with water often?

As you can see, I have no idea what I need for an emersed setup. I`m just looking for something to keep me busy for the winter.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Brad,

That stuff sounds awesome for crypts. I'm not sure how permeable it is when saturated, try mixing some 50/50 with chicken grit and some straight-up and see which works better long term. My hunch is that the 50/50 will be best.

While submersed crypts do grow well in totally saturated environs, emersed plants do better when their substrate is kept moist, but not saturated. Ideally the pots will be placed on a rack such that there is water just slightly above the bottom of the pot to allow for nearly complete drainage. This works best in an enclosed container, like an aquarium. 

If you're going to be using a tray cut the bottom off 1 or 2L soda bottles so they can be put over the top of your pots. Instant greenhouses.  Keep the surrounding air humid, but don't allow the leaves to have standing water on them. Excess humidity invites pests.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Phil. I`m going to set something up probably at the beginning of next week. Then I`ll poste some pics for comments and suggestions. I also like carnivorous plants and I beleive they would do well under the same conditions as the crypts. I`ll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

What types of carnivorous plants? Sarracenia and Venus Fly traps will do well at +/- 60% relative humidity. They need a lot of strong, direct light though to do well. I've tried keeping them in "captivity" but they didn't do well and I had to give them away to a neighbor with an open yard. Granted, I didn't have a metal halide lamp at the time...

I'd shy away from carnivores unless you're willing to fork over $$ for lighting or a sunroom.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

well it was mostly venus fly traps that I had in mind. I always lost mine too but figured it had more to with humidity than light. Maybe I`ll work on my skills before attempting them. Thanks for the tips.

p.s. any suggestions for good plants to try?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Just about any aquarium plant should do for your emersed setup. I'm partial to Crypts since they take so readily to emersed culture. For a first time I'd take cuttings of my aquarium plants and give those a shot vs. buying new stuff to try.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm setting up a small 10g emersed tank. I been looking around for the appropriate amount of lighting for it. Most people just put them near direct light, but i don't have access to anyone open room near any windows. Any ideas?


----------

